# Sticky  What is the purpose of this forum?



## Cookiegal

The purpose of this forum is to share photos with others that you yourself have actually taken. Here you can show off your picture taking skills....or lack thereof as the case may be.


----------



## bp936

Can I PLEASE request not to post huge pictures and consider us poor people on dial-up???? 

p.s. if my request is not appropriate here, please delete message, cookiegal


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem. Pictures should definitely be resized before uploading. Otherwise, when they are clicked on, they can be much bigger than the screen.

I'll close this now though but if you have any other comments or concerns feel free to PM me.


----------

